# How do I create a poll?



## cartwheelmac (Jan 2, 2006)

How do you make polls?

Cameron


----------



## MJ (Jan 2, 2006)

cartwheelmac said:
			
		

> How do you make polls?
> 
> Cameron


You may notice that some threads on this forum also include a section where you can vote on an issue or question. These threads are called 'polls' and this is how to create them:
*Creating a new poll*
When you post a new thread, you may have the option to also create a poll.
This function allows you to ask a question and specify a number of possible responses. Other members will then be able to vote for the response they wish, and the results of the voting will be displayed in the thread.


An example poll might be:What is your favorite color?

Red
Blue
Yellow
Green
Sky-blue pink with yellow spots
To create a poll when you post a new thread, simply click the 'Yes! post a poll' checkbox at the bottom of the page, and set the number of possible responses you want to include.
When you click the submit button, you will be taken to the poll creation page, where you can specify the question and the list of responses you want to include.
You may also want to specify a time limit for the poll, so that (for example) it only stays open for voting for a week.


http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/faq.php?faq=vb_read_and_post#faq_vb_poll_explain


----------



## cartwheelmac (Jan 3, 2006)

Oh! didn't see that.

Cameron


----------

